# crushed



## rosekisses_2 (Dec 9, 2008)

well i am a 22 years old and i just ended a relatioship that was everything to me it was on the 21st of november and i found the person i have been with for the last 6 1/2 years no longer loves me and want to let me go i have been with this person since i was 15 and i have childeren with him he want to let all this go because he met so girl that tells him that he need to be happy and he let us go and choice to be happy without his family to make matters waste we were buying our first house together and know i am left homeless and with out the man i thought loved me which by his own word hasnt loved me for the last 2 years so ive been living a lie and i just dont know what to do i am lost for the first time in my life i have no one to love me but my childeren but i dont have the man that i have love with everything that i have just left me and my family because he thinks without us he can find happniess please help me i just dont know what to do !!!! i feel so betrade and lost and hurt i dontknow aht to do or where to go and to make matters worse how do i explain it to my babies that dad choci himself over our family


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2009)

wooo, sweety, that was a hard pill to swallow, but it seems to me that all you can do is regroup.
First thing first, you need a place to live with your children, isn't there a place in your town where you can go for help?
Legal help would also be good at this point, you would need child support from your x, that could help you get an extra income for you and your children.
I know it is an old cliche, but you will get over him enough to where you can start focusing on what is important and that is your children, I hope. 
I know this isn't much but I think the main thing for you is to focus on your children, where did you live with your partner?
Isn't there something you can do to stay there, you do after all have your kids, not him?

I don't know how much this will help you but hang in there you can do it!!!


----------

